# The weekend thread 9-24-9/26



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2010)

Friday - work in the AM, then mega yard work in the PM with hopefully a 10k run this evening once the kids goto bed

Saturday - 6AM on the stationary bike before my wife goes to work, take the kids to breakfast and mini golfing in the AM, then I'm off to play in a golf tournament in the PM to benefit the Boston Children's Hospital with the requsite :beer: post round 

Sunday - Patriots/Bills game at Gillette stadium - 1st :beer: should be cracked open in the parking lost down the road from Gillette about 9


----------



## hammer (Sep 24, 2010)

Camping at Gunstock Campground...leave this afternoon.  Hope to hike to the summit tomorrow, weather should be good.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 24, 2010)

Off to New Orleans this evening...up river to Baton Rouge tomorrow morning....WVU/LSU in Death Valley tomorrow night with 96,000 of my closest friends...

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2010)

Today: having a women-only party at my sister's house 
Tomorrow: daughter's soccer game in the morning, reception at the gallery in the evening--my first time having photos in a show!
Sunday: gallery sitting in the afternoon
And somewhere in between that, homework: writing a compare/contrast paper for Act 1 Julius Caesar & Act 3 Othello; writing (and revising) a poem for my Creative Writing class and working on _evoking_ instead of _describing_; reading Piers Plowman; and, of course, Math. I guess. He never actually assigns anything and there are no dates on the syllabus for the homework.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 24, 2010)

In VA for a friends wedding/ Oktoberfest.  70 gallons of homebrew, 50 lbs of Brats, 300 homemade pretzels.....This is the 4th year he has held it. Awesome time for him to get married. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2010)

friday - hanging out, prob have neighbor over for dinner + beer as our wives are going to a "pampered chef" party

sat - dinner and a comedy show

sun - not sure but want to find something fun to do with kids.


yard work and splitting some wood at some point


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2010)

severine said:


> Today: having a women-only party at my sister's house
> Tomorrow: daughter's soccer game in the morning, reception at the gallery in the evening--my first time having photos in a show!
> Sunday: gallery sitting in the afternoon
> And somewhere in between that, homework: writing a compare/contrast paper for Act 1 Julius Caesar & Act 3 Othello; writing (and revising) a poem for my Creative Writing class and working on _evoking_ instead of _describing_; reading Piers Plowman; and, of course, Math. I guess. He never actually assigns anything and there are no dates on the syllabus for the homework.



awesome, congratz!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

severine said:


> Today: having a women-only party at my sister's house More details? lol
> Tomorrow: daughter's soccer game in the morning, reception at the gallery in the evening--my first time having photos in a show!
> Sunday: gallery sitting in the afternoon
> And somewhere in between that, homework: writing a compare/contrast paper for Act 1 Julius Caesar & Act 3 Othello; writing (and revising) a poem for my Creative Writing class and working on _evoking_ instead of _describing_; reading Piers Plowman; and, of course, Math. I guess. He never actually assigns anything and there are no dates on the syllabus for the homework.



Congrats on the photos!


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> awesome, congratz!





o3jeff said:


> Congrats on the photos!


Thanks! It's not a juried show so anyone could enter anything they wanted, as long as they pay the entrance fee. Still, it's a step in the right direction.  Now if only the pictures would sell so I could recoup some costs...

As for the women's party...I know you guys have imaginations: use them. You probably wouldn't be too far off track this time.


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2010)

Took delivery of an electric poor-man's leaf mulcher to try to tame last year's 350 50-gallon bag job.







Now I'm souping it up with mods to be able to quickly handle the volume.  Most important lesson I learned so far is - big mother gauge electric cord, no branches or twigs.  

They promise 1:10, I'd be thrilled with 1:4.


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

Beerfest at Hunter Saturday during the day...
Levon Helm Midnight Ramble with friends on Saturday night..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2010)

Anniversay weekend.  Taking the wife out to Cape Ann.  Staying at a B&B in Rockport.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm feeling a nasty cold coming on. So I'm just resting tonight.  Gotta do the lawn tomorrow but that's about it.  We're working at Westfield's street fair on Sunday.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 24, 2010)

Seacoast Century on Saturday. Might stop by Riverfront Brewfest at the Tap in Haverhill on the drive home. Can't imbibe much though, gotta drive.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2010)

going to Georgia for 2 weeks on Sunday for training, then straight to Afghanistan


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm feeling a nasty cold coming on. So I'm just resting tonight. ......


Feels like I'm about 75% through mine...maybe a walk/sprint outside tomorrow.
Just completed last transplant....the left downhill liner's tongue attached to its corresponding thermofit AT liner, which then go into downhill boots = highly successful = just great fit/performance in my boots.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiking Moosilauke on Sunday, mtb riding on Monday. Drinking some beers in between.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2010)

Hung out with friends earlier tonight.

Soccer tomorrow morning and gallery reception in the evening

Hoping to get a ride in Sunday at some point, then watching my daughter and later my son also while my wife does her thing.


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2010)

Hiking with the girls and two other families up at minnewska state park in the morning. Lunch at the brewery in New paltz. Dropping girls off at the monsterinlaw's for a sleepover and then a dinner party at a friends.  Early ride sunday, soccer game at 1:15.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 25, 2010)

severine said:


> Today: having a women-only party at my sister's house
> Tomorrow: daughter's soccer game in the morning, reception at the gallery in the evening--my *first time having photos in a show!*
> Sunday: gallery sitting in the afternoon
> *And somewhere in between that, homework:* writing a compare/contrast paper for Act 1 Julius Caesar & Act 3 Othello; writing (and revising) a poem for my Creative Writing class and working on _evoking_ instead of _describing_; reading Piers Plowman; and, of course, Math. I guess. He never actually assigns anything and there are no dates on the syllabus for the homework.


Cool!  Wish I could be there to support your first showing.
As for the homework.......Yuck!  I was never a good student and still have no idea how you do what you do.  Kudos!

My weekend holds a lot of fall tasks and dinner with family on Sunday.  Pretty normal, and not so exciting.


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2010)

just found out Sam Bush is stting in with Levon tonight... COOL!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 25, 2010)

severine said:


> Thanks! It's not a juried show so anyone could enter anything they wanted, as long as they pay the entrance fee. Still, it's a step in the right direction.  Now if only the pictures would sell so I could recoup some costs...
> 
> As for the women's party...I know you guys have imaginations: use them. You probably wouldn't be too far off track this time.



 Hey that's GREAT news -- Way to go !!!  Hope you achieve 'a following "  or perhaps a Patron of the Arts picks up on your work --


----------



## darent (Sep 25, 2010)

worked in the am and went geocaching in the afternoon, found my the last two caches on nantucket, now it is time to set some of my own


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 26, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> My weekend holds a lot of fall tasks and dinner with family on Sunday.  Pretty normal, and not so exciting.



Beats mine.  Work, work and more work.  At least there is my son's baseball game late afternoon today...that will get me away from the computer for a bit.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 27, 2010)

Installed a new toilet fill valve, hung a new light fixture, ran wiring for a new switch and another light fixture, trimmed out all the windows downstairs and built a mantle above the hearth with my wife. 

We still managed to sneak off to Mt. Snow to check out the Wine and Harvest fest...and took a ride on the chair to the summit. Got some incredible pics Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Today: having a women-only party at my sister's house
> Tomorrow: daughter's soccer game in the morning, reception at the gallery in the evening--my first time having photos in a show!......



Congrats sev!  8)


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 27, 2010)

Drank beer in Manhattan all day Saturday, went fishing all day Sunday.
Caught a buzz Saturday, caught nothing Sunday.

All in all, I'll call the weekend a win.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Drank beer in Manhattan all day Saturday, went fishing all day Sunday.
> Caught a buzz Saturday, caught nothing Sunday.
> 
> All in all, I'll call the weekend a win.



No drinking while fishing?  I thought that was the main reason most people went??


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No drinking while fishing?  I thought that was the main reason most people went??



Wrong kind of fishing buddy on Sunday. Had to be serious and businessy, make a good impression and such. Worst kind of fishing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Wrong kind of fishing buddy on Sunday. Had to be serious and businessy, make a good impression and such. Worst kind of fishing.



That doesn't sound like a lot of fun, I hope it went well and was worth it!


----------

